# Lancer et suspendre une application via une commande cron



## ronparchita (8 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais lancer et suspendre une application via crontab. Pour ça, je voudrais savoir quand je lance cette application manuellement via une interface, quelle est en réalité la commande que reçoit l'ordinateur. L'idée est de me servir de la rédaction de cette commande pour l'automatiser via crontab avec les jours, les heures etc.
Est-ce que la console est utile pour ça ?
L'autre idée c'est d'y parvenir en apprenant (en comprenant ce que je fais ou ce qui se passe) et d'appliquer cet apprentissage à d'autres commandes.
D'avance merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Décembre 2015)

Salut

Une piste :
voici des commandes pour gérer une application via le terminal. A adapter dans un crontab :
J'ai pris Textedit pour la démo :
Démarrage :
*open -a /Applications/TextEdit.app/Contents/MacOS/TextEdit*
Suspendre :
*killall -SIGSTOP TextEdit*
Reveil :
*killall -SIGCONT TextEdit*
Arrêt :
*killall -SIGTERM TextEdit
*
@+


----------



## ronparchita (8 Décembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Une piste :
> voici des commandes pour gérer une application via le terminal. A adapter dans un crontab :
> ...



Merci de ta réponse,
Quelle est s'il te plait la différence entre suspendre et Arret, ou pourquoi utiliser l'un plutôt que l'autre ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Décembre 2015)

Suspendre laisse le process présent, mais inactif. Pas besoin de le relancer. Il suffit de le "réveiller".
C'est toi qui as spécifié suspendre dans ton premier post.


----------



## ronparchita (8 Décembre 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Suspendre laisse le process présent, mais inactif. Pas besoin de le relancer. Il suffit de le "réveiller".
> C'est toi qui as spécifié suspendre dans ton premier post.


Tu as raison, merci d'avoir mis le doigt sur cette confusion involontaire.
Ta réponse est judicieuse, je garderai cette nuance sur ma fiche d'aide.

Sais-tu comment je pourrais voir la rédaction de la commande quand par exemple je lance une application, n'y a t-il pas une fenêtre qui peut le montrer ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (8 Décembre 2015)

C'est générique :
*open -a /Applications/nom.app/Contents/MacOS/nom*
*killall -SIGSTOP nom*
etc...

Dans le crontab si le nom comporte des espaces, il faut utiliser les "" et surtout ne pas oublier d'écrire le chemin complet de la commande :
*/usr/bin/open -a* ....
et
*/usr/bin/killall* *-SIGSTOP nom*

Il faut tester dans le terminal avant de mettre en place dans crontab.
Dans le terminal, il existe une super fonction : la complétion (via la touche Tab ->|)
Par exemple tu tapes le début d'une commande : *open -a /App* puis tu appuis sur la touche Tab et la suite va s'inscrire toute seule jusqu'au prochain choix multiple. Il suffit ensuite de taper les premières lettres discriminantes et à nouveau Tab etc...


----------

